# Clearance?!



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

Just curious if this package will fit on my 04 1.8s sentra, 17 inch wheels with 225/45/17 tires. will there be enough clearance in the well for this setup/ or should i go down to a 215/45/17?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

on stock suspension yes there's enough...but 215 will be better.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe it will fit. I am almost positive as I have seen Specs runing that size. Your wheelwell IIRC is the same so I dont see why it wouldnt.

edit: well i got beaten to the punch line


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> on stock suspension yes there's enough...but 215 will be better.


 can you expain why? i live in new york so i am concerned about potholes. the dealer says the taller sidewall would protect from bent rims or blowouts.. any thoughts??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

devo said:


> can you expain why? i live in new york so i am concerned about potholes. the dealer says the taller sidewall would protect from bent rims or blowouts.. any thoughts??


a 225 v 215 doesnt mean a taller sidewall


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

NickZac said:


> a 225 v 215 doesnt mean a taller sidewall


sorry. i need a clue!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this might help ya 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/size_information.jsp


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> a 225 v 215 doesnt mean a taller sidewall



yes it does, actually the 215 will have a smaller sidewall

the number for the sidewall height (the 45) is a percentage of the width, so a 185/45 will have a MUCH smaller sidewall than a 285/45 even on the same size rim


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

oops, my confusions with numbers. one thing ive never been good with


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> yes it does, actually the 215 will have a smaller sidewall
> 
> the number for the sidewall height (the 45) is a percentage of the width, so a 185/45 will have a MUCH smaller sidewall than a 285/45 even on the same size rim


thanks for the info! so does this mean that a 225/45 will fit? i know it will be an exact +2 fit,and will this mess up my speedometer?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> a 225 v 215 doesnt mean a taller sidewall


it does, actually.

a 215/15/r17 has a slightly smaller sidewall than a 225/15/r17

first number=width
second number = height as a % of the width (15% in this case)
third number = wheel size

the 215 has a 32.25mm sidewall, where as the 225 has a 33.75mm sidewall

Not much, but it grows exponentially when the % increases


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

devo said:


> thanks for the info! so does this mean that a 225/45 will fit? i know it will be an exact +2 fit,and will this mess up my speedometer?


yes it will throw off the speedo slightly, but it will be in the range of 1-2%. Considering the stock speedo is only accurate within ~5% anyway (if that) then it shouldn't matter


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> yes it will throw off the speedo slightly, but it will be in the range of 1-2%. Considering the stock speedo is only accurate within ~5% anyway (if that) then it shouldn't matter


do you think the 225/45 will fit my sentra?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

one of my friends down here with a spec has 225/45/17, he had some problems with the outside of the tire rubbing the fender on bumps but he has aftermarket rims so the offset might be different than stock. I'm pretty sure it will fit, but don't quote me on that


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> one of my friends down here with a spec has 225/45/17, he had some problems with the outside of the tire rubbing the fender on bumps but he has aftermarket rims so the offset might be different than stock. I'm pretty sure it will fit, but don't quote me on that


i will be going aftermarket.. oem setup is 195/60/15. i spoke with many people and they assured me that if i go +2, 215/45/17 it will fit but if i opt for the 225 it will not. does your friend have other problems with that setup... like potholes and such??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

not that I know of, and after he rolled the rear fenders he didn't have a problem with that either

keep in mind though, the spec has a larger turning radius than the other models, because it came stock with 215, Nissan decided to limit the amount the wheels can turn to eliminate any rubbing with the wheel locked. Since yours can crank the whole way you might get rubbing with the wheel locked, but if you don't crank the steering that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

P215/45ZR17 (Z-rated) tires
17" x 7.0" 6-spoke aluminum-alloy wheels

since the sentra special edition can come with the looks of a spec v . . . the tires from the spec v will fit your car (04 1.8s sentra).

225/45/17 tires-----> 10mm wider and 4.5mm taller than ---->P215/45ZR17

now this means it's bigger than stock. . .but not much bigger. . . chances are it might conflict with the fender if the offset is different. . . AND! ----> you would have to get the stock off set as well. . . because since the numbers aren't so far off with that increase tire size, you might easily pull that set up off. . . but i don't know the offset of the spec v's wheels
so find out what that number is . . .and match it with the rims you are wanting. . . than match the tire size and you'll be rolling out with a unique set of wheels! 

have a nice day 

::banhump::


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you could get them cheaper, spec v rims would look really good, be a perfect fit, and as stated not mess up your speedometer.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> P215/45ZR17 (Z-rated) tires
> 17" x 7.0" 6-spoke aluminum-alloy wheels
> 
> since the sentra special edition can come with the looks of a spec v . . . the tires from the spec v will fit your car (04 1.8s sentra).
> ...


 ok slightly confused. stock rim size on spec v is 17*7. the same size i want.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

devo said:


> ok slightly confused. stock rim size on spec v is 17*7. the same size i want.


alrighty then. . . since you want the stock rim size, there will be no offset differences: therefore. . . those tires will definitely fit the wheel well. 

the only concern is the suspension on the 1.8s sentra. . . it travels more! and your turning radius is better. . . so tire rubness may happen

just don't yook the tires all the way over and don't take speed bumps hard

well . . . another thing that concerns me. . . is that if you are driving on the hwy and you hit a dip, the 1.8s will dip farther down than the spec V, so the tires you want on the 1.8s may hit the wheel well there too

so a suspension upgrade to go allong with the tire package seems like a better path. . . which would just leave you with turning radius probs

it's up to you


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

also. . . 

a suspension upgrade might be good too because you want the body of the car to keep up with the traction of the tires. . .

example: stock 1.8s suspension with spec V tire package =
crazy twisting in the body when taking quick turns ---> and quick turns with that traction could sway the car so much to where the wheels will rub the well! 

tire package+upgrade suspension+sway and strut bars= good deal


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> also. . .
> 
> a suspension upgrade might be good too because you want the body of the car to keep up with the traction of the tires. . .
> 
> ...


wow! did not consider this!! can you please make some recomendations?? what items will i need and what are they called?!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

devo said:


> wow! did not consider this!! can you please make some recomendations?? what items will i need and what are they called?!


well it's not somehting you have to consider. . . because i see people with nice tire packages and shitty shocks all the time. . . but from my understanding, you want good handling too, right?

if so, you and I are going to have to look around for eihter, stock spev V suspension systems, aftermarket suspension for a sentra, etc. this isn't hard, but can be confusing. . . so just look around 

i can't recomend suspension systems becuase i personaly haven't upgraded with past cars. . . but i have seen and experienced good tires with bad suspension and whoa its crazy

so if you don't go with a suspension upgrade too. . .that's not too bad. . . it's just there will definitely be a draw back in handling if you know what i mean

have a nice day


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

*link for spec v suspension*

http://www.nissanusa.com/content/0,[email protected]@[email protected]@nismoLanding,00.html

the nismo site has a good walk through with just about everything you need for rims, tires, suspension, strut towers, sway bars, etc. . . 

if you are willing to spend good money for good parts. . . nismo looks like they have all you want on their site.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> well it's not somehting you have to consider. . . because i see people with nice tire packages and shitty shocks all the time. . . but from my understanding, you want good handling too, right?
> 
> if so, you and I are going to have to look around for eihter, stock spev V suspension systems, aftermarket suspension for a sentra, etc. this isn't hard, but can be confusing. . . so just look around
> 
> ...


 the car is only four months old.is it too early for a suspension upgrade? my nissan dealer said it wont be neccesary to do an upgrade, only if i want to..


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

dude. . . i've done what i can to help you. . . it's up to you to make the decision on what you actually are going to do. . . listen to dealer?me?yourself? either way, i'm sure things will go fine. . . 

good luck


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> dude. . . i've done what i can to help you. . . it's up to you to make the decision on what you actually are going to do. . . listen to dealer?me?yourself? either way, i'm sure things will go fine. . .
> 
> good luck


 thank you very much for your time and info!i have decided to wait till spring, upgrade my wheels, and a month or two later get the spring over shock package from nismo!! along with front and rear sway bars, the car should feel amazing on the open road! again thank you


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

devo said:


> thank you very much for your time and info!i have decided to wait till spring, upgrade my wheels, and a month or two later get the spring over shock package from nismo!! along with front and rear sway bars, the car should feel amazing on the open road! again thank you



good idea. . . because with the waiting period you'll have before putting suspension on, you can get a feel of the car with nice tires and if there are really any problems with having good tires on not so good suspension

oh and i would like to hear from you when you do get the tires on with your stock suspension. . . report about tire rubbing, handling difference, wheel well probs, etc 
take care and good luck again


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

devo said:


> the car is only four months old.is it too early for a suspension upgrade? my nissan dealer said it wont be neccesary to do an upgrade, only if i want to..


It's never too early for a suspension upgrade. "Break-in periods" are for the engine itself, not the chassis. What your dealer said is somewhat true... it's not necessary, but then again, no mod is necessary, although most are REALLY beneficial (as you can see in my sig, I believe in unnecessary mods :thumbup: ). Necessary mods are better known as recalls.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> good idea. . . because with the waiting period you'll have before putting suspension on, you can get a feel of the car with nice tires and if there are really any problems with having good tires on not so good suspension
> 
> oh and i would like to hear from you when you do get the tires on with your stock suspension. . . report about tire rubbing, handling difference, wheel well probs, etc
> take care and good luck again


i definitly will report, as of now new rims and tires will be on around the end of march. in the meantime,i gotta figure a way to stall the engagement ring i was saving for my lady!!  any way im glad i found this forum!! will be in touch.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> It's never too early for a suspension upgrade. "Break-in periods" are for the engine itself, not the chassis. What your dealer said is somewhat true... it's not necessary, but then again, no mod is necessary, although most are REALLY beneficial (as you can see in my sig, I believe in unnecessary mods :thumbup: ). Necessary mods are better known as recalls.


 i hear you!! hey where did you pick up silverstars?? i cant locate them for a sentra size. 9008 i think...


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

devo said:


> in the meantime,i gotta figure a way to stall the engagement ring i was saving for my lady!!


don't tell me you are going to sell the ring for those upgrades! 

oh well. . . i guess it's nice to see that you love a car just as much or more as a woman! 

ps. . . god HID's are expensive ! i'm going to learn how to build a system myself without getting a name brand, just retro fit. . . i love electronics


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

devo said:


> i hear you!! hey where did you pick up silverstars?? i cant locate them for a sentra size. 9008 i think...


If you've got an '05, you're out of luck, cuz I don't think Silverstars come in size 9008. I have an '02, which has size 9007.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> don't tell me you are going to sell the ring for those upgrades!
> 
> oh well. . . i guess it's nice to see that you love a car just as much or more as a woman!
> 
> ps. . . god HID's are expensive ! i'm going to learn how to build a system myself without getting a name brand, just retro fit. . . i love electronics


lol! no i just have to buy more time!! i already told her that i really want these upgrades,and she said it would be cool as long as i tint her windows and get her xm in her car!!!


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> If you've got an '05, you're out of luck, cuz I don't think Silverstars come in size 9008. I have an '02, which has size 9007.


i have a o4 with a 9008.guess i have to wait....


----------

